# Blue siamese babies



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

These are my blue siamese babies at 4 weeks.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

so beautiful!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They are sooo pretty, lovely Mice.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

gorgeous babies you must be proud.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

I am really looking forward to seeing them point up and get their grown up coats


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

gorgeous! I can't wait to get mine


----------

